# Ford 4600 tractor powersteering



## preachertom (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a Ford 4600 tractor thats in bad need of a new steering box, I've found one for a Ford 4000 at a decent price, Can anyone tell me, if it will work on my 4600 ?? 
I'd appreciate your help.
thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The only power steering box that I found will fit a 4000 (3 cyl.) and 4600 is P/N E1NN-3N503AC. Check the part number on your tractor's PS box and the 4000's PS box.


----------

